# Shocking news item of the year: Pat Robertson sez LEGALIZE IT



## yuyuyup (Dec 23, 2010)

"I'm ... I'm not exactly for the use of drugs, don't get me wrong, but I just believe that criminalizing marijuana, criminalizing the possession of a few ounces of pot, that kinda thing it's just, it's costing us a fortune and it's ruining young people. Young people go into prisons, they go in as youths and come out as hardened criminals. That's not a good thing."

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2010/12/shock-c...a-legalization/


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 23, 2010)

That guy's crazy though, he's liable to say just about anything.


----------



## mameks (Dec 23, 2010)

He's an idiot though.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 23, 2010)

Crazy or not, he's just what we need to get the Christians to stop saying, "MARIJUANA IS EVIL." That majority is large, and their support could help us end these retarded, wasteful, and useless laws. More power to him, because he did make a good point.


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 23, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> Crazy or not, he's just what we need to get the Christians to stop saying, "MARIJUANA IS EVIL." That majority is large, and their support could help us end these retarded, wasteful, and useless laws. More power to him, because he did make a good point.


Pat Buchanan is in favor of legalization too, and has been for a pretty long time, but that hasn't swayed the political right wing at large to accept it as an option. Robertson will be seen as a lone kook on this, other Christian leaders will not follow suit.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 23, 2010)

You're probably right, but hopefully it will pave the way to more people openly supporting it.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree, and I am a big "Right Winger".


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 23, 2010)

I hope that it is legalized. Not because I smoke, but because I'm sick of hearing stoners complaining about it.


----------



## Zetta_x (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe stoners complain about it because the difficulty to maintain it when it is illegal? haha jk. I am not starting anything...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

Governments are idiots for not legalising and controlling the distribution of weed, or any other drug for that matter.  The amount of revenue that it would bring in would be immense, and the money could be put towards better uses than organised crime.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 24, 2010)

Pat Robertson is a loser


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 24, 2010)

I almost thought it said "Rob Pattenson". Anyways, I'm fine with the legalization of drugs, they should let people do whatever the hell they want. If they legalize it, they can stop it from being overused however they see fit.


----------



## Riley (Dec 24, 2010)

LEGALIZE NOW !!!!

Why alcohol and cigs but not weed.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 24, 2010)

Riley said:
			
		

> LEGALIZE NOW !!!!
> 
> Why alcohol and cigs but not weed.


Because the average college student can't grow and sell alcohol.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Riley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have stuff like this in the States? http://www.the-online-homebrew-company.co.uk/


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 24, 2010)

Why does anything this guy says surprise anyone anymore?


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 24, 2010)

lol i thought this thread was about that guy from twilight


----------



## GH0ST (Dec 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Governments are idiots for not legalising and controlling the distribution of weed, or any other drug for that matter.  The amount of revenue that it would bring in would be immense, and the money could be put towards better uses than organised crime.


... are corrupted ... Corpocracy rules the world.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 24, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Governments are idiots for not legalising and controlling the distribution of weed, or any other drug for that matter. The amount of revenue that it would bring in would be immense, and the money could be put towards better uses than organised crime.


only someone addicted would say that big bad government bla bla bla 




			
				Riley said:
			
		

> LEGALIZE NOW !!!!
> 
> Why alcohol and cigs but not weed.




you poor soul  that weed must a dry your brain


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 24, 2010)

The man is a fool...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very true, but I'm surprised even the Corps Inc companies haven't lobbied to have it legalised.  Easy, steady, guaranteed big income.  It's the language they speak.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GH0ST said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cause it's easy to grow. They wouldn't have a complete monopoly on it, even though most people would go through stores and stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 24, 2010)

Heard this on Jay Leno's Tonight Show last night, I was shocked.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 24, 2010)

geminisama said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They could still earn money from the sale of hydroponics kits and seeds, or they could just keep home growing criminalised.  Plus like you say most people would still buy through the regulated shops.  For most people growing it at home would be far too much effort, and the quality would probably be inferior to what a corps could sell.


----------



## geminisama (Dec 24, 2010)

You said you were shocked they didn't gobble up the chance of money money money, so I assume it might have to do with home growing,  cutting into profits; selling hydroponics kits, seeds, special fertilizer, or not. Even if they tried to monopolize on selling grow products, Marijuana is still easy enough to grow without them. Also, I doubt they would be selling home-grown herb, when there was much better quality in the stores. It would just be people getting around paying for it.

Who knows if that's a valid reason in their minds, but criminalizing growing won't stop anyone. XD


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 24, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> geminisama said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, you hit 7000 posts that means your argument is 100% correct.


----------

